# How would you handle this?



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I have just been asked to give an estimate on an interior painted woodwork. 
No need to test, I will guarantee that this job is to be considered lead paint.

Scope of the work is as fallows:
Sand, fill, and re-caulk woodwork to make it look better from years of use and poor paint jobs. Then re-paint.

The rooms are the front entry way leading into the living room. Two doorways that can be plastic off at the door stop. The steps leading to the upstairs have about six feet of spindles and room side stringer to paint.

I am told by the homeowner that he rents out rooms to three other people. The only way for three people to get to there bedrooms upstairs is from this one set of stairs. Any one or all three of these people could be home during working hours.

How the !!!! am I supposed to contain this area and still give access to the steps? Even if they are blocked during working hours they would need to be opened up later at night. This would mean I would have to clean this area up completely and wall it off from the rest of the work area to make sure do dust was tracked around by the house occupants.

I'm supposed to give a cost affective estimate with having to do RRP in the first place then tare down and clean up part of the area at night and re-prep it the next day! Even If I were to be able to complete the RRP prep in a day I still need to clean up and re-prep for painting.

http://mail.kmoraine.com:7080/users/[email protected]/Pictures/For PT/ PT/









I tried to insert the picture but only could insert a link to it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

How much time do you estimate to do the actual work (not including the prep for RRP)?

You might be able to tent the area in such a way that you are only working on one side at a time (first the spindle side and then the other) so there is a narrow passage between your tenting and the other stairwell wall so the renters can still use the stairs. May be a pain for them for few days but - oh well (if you don't yet own a ZipWall system this might be a good time to factor the purchase of one into the job). 

Another option might be for the owner to make arrangements for them to stay elsewhere for a few days (likely not practical).

Or, there may be a lot of expense involved with you cleaning, tearing down, and setting up every day. The least attractive.

Curious about the term "cost effective estimate". Are those the owner's words or yours?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree. Vertical containment is about the only way it can be done under these circumstances. 

I also would make sure to give everyone a Renovate Right and get signatures from everyone living there who are tenants.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah - when renters are involved the rules become even more complicated so be sure to be up on what's required. I hate dealing with renters. Renters and RRP - ugh!


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

The term "cost affective estimate" is mine. Probably not the best term. Just the cost of prep from what he said would be more than I would usually do for just a repaint. Then add the cost of RRP without having to put it up and down.

The taking down of RRP prep on exteriors each day is bad enough. To have to do it on interior work just makes it worse.

Even with plastic and zip walls I don't see a good way to give access without some clean up each day.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I say don't worry too much about it.

If the HO gets an estimate from a non-certified too... that'll be the end of that.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I say don't worry too much about it.
> 
> If the HO gets an estimate from a non-certified too... that'll be the end of that.


So true, yet so sad.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like a liability to me. I would say the place should be vacant, atleast for the duration of the prep work...


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

The RRP reg indicates that the certified renovator is supposed to determine the extent of masking and containment, based on his/her assessment of the potential for dust creation. Why not wet sand, and go with minimal masking


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I emailed him my estimate. Emailed back and asked if "cash" would make the job cost less. :no: I reminded him that if he goes with an uncertified contractor he could still be at risk of liability from his renters if he can't prove that the contractor was certified and can produce the proof of compliance with RRP including the paperwork. Then I also reminded him that as a landlord he can't do the work himself even if he owns and lives there without being certified and fallowing all the RRP regulations that I would have to do.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

eews said:


> The RRP reg indicates that the certified renovator is supposed to determine the extent of masking and containment, based on his/her assessment of the potential for dust creation. Why not wet sand, and go with minimal masking


It has to be at least 6 feet minimum on interior jobs, unless vertical containment is being used. It is up to the CR if they want to make containment go over 6 feet.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is exactly why the rules are so difficult. If the opt out were still in they could all sign it and you would be good to go. I know that does not really help but I would contact congressman and let them know what you think.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jacob33 said:


> This is exactly why the rules are so difficult. If the opt out were still in they could all sign it and you would be good to go. I know that does not really help but I would contact congressman and let them know what you think.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> now, that will fix it for sure


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

chrisn said:


> jacob33 said:
> 
> 
> > This is exactly why the rules are so difficult. If the opt out were still in they could all sign it and you would be good to go. I know that does not really help but I would contact congressman and let them know what you think.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------

